# Kona my Chocolate Lab



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Ever since I was born I grew up with Golden's in my life. Had two that were sisters that lived till 14 and I was a youngster and then after that my parents got another one who is I want to say 12 years old now. 

Moving forward when I finally meet the woman I wanted to marry another great thing happened, I was able to get a dog (I worked out of town so up till then a dog was not a feasible option). We looked around and found a Chocolate Lab litter and found our little girl. Looking back on this I wish we spent some more time researching and finding a more reputable breeder but that's here nor there. 

She had a pretty tough life and we did as much as we could to try and help her. She was born with ectopic ureter's which after two surgeries, an artificial sphincter, many medications and well into the 10's of thousands of dollars we were starting to see a really good progress. She was not leaking urine 99% of the time and was living a healthy happy life. 

Then about 2 months ago she started acting off, wouldn't eat, wouldn't drink and was loosing weight. Vet did a urine culture and found a UTI and for around a month treated for the UTI but still never saw a huge improvement. She was eating canned special needs food and drinking a little more but was loosing weight still, a couple times would just shake uncontrollably and we knew something else was up. Why I did not ask for a blood test from day 1 I am not sure but after having one performed we saw that her kidney levels were through the roof and she was diagnosed with chronic kidney failure. We are not positive what caused it, could have been many factors considering her past complications. We treated it for a while and the VET said that as long as she felt ok and appeared to be pain free we can take it day by day and see how she does. During this entire time she was staying at my parents house (both dogs were) since I had a son in December that came very early (he was due march 11th). My parents are huge dog lovers and both were spoiled beyond what I could have asked for. Either way with a preemie in the NICU for 2 months and then a very high needs baby and things to deal with once we brought him home both my dogs lived at my parents for close to 4 months. I would go see them anytime I could but my son was my first priority.

Moving on. Last month like I mentioned her condition went down hill fast, the blood results confirmed and about a week and a half later I had to make a very difficult call while I was away at work. I would have loved to see her once more, be there when it was time but I also didn't want to see her suffer anymore just for my own self gratification of being able to see her once more. I made the call, my wife picked her up and she was put down. I paid the extra to have her cremated seperately and will spread her ashes up in one of our favorite hiking places. 

One of things that hurts the most is she will not being able to be there with my son growing up. She would have been an excellent companion for a little boy. He got to see her for a brief moment in the car ride to the vet and that was it. 

Soooo on to the pics.. cause that sucked to write....


So fast forward to puppy days.


















































Later in life and a little older



Love going for rides






























Waiting for their cookie











Always my couch buddy




















Horribly deprived.... lol















And the most recent pics. This was the only interaction sadly my son and her got.

























We obviously still have our Golden. Still love her ADD ways but defiantly miss Kona. There was no mistaking she was my pup and will be missed. 






And the Golden has been home for about a month now. She is doing great with the boy and eventually will get another dog. Not sure what or what breed.
Pics of Bailey and the boy.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry about Kona, those beautiful eyes. It sounds like you went above and beyond for her, in that way she was a lucky girl. You have a wonderful little family, I wish you all the best. Time will heal.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The minute I started looking at the pictures, tears rolled down my face. What a gorgeous dog- cutest baby face. So sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Kona. She was a beautiful girl.

Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It sounds like you and your wife gave Kona a wonderful life and she couldn't possibly have been more loved... I'm so sorry for your loss and also that the timing of her decline was so tough. She will always be with you, you never really lose a dog like that. I hope it doesn't take you too long to get to the stage of your grief where you realize that there aren't many people in this world who have been blessed with a dog like Kona, you are truly lucky to have had that kind of love in your life.

Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos... to be honest I can't even pick a favorite... although I sure do love the side view mirror shot. If you haven't had a chance, be sure to have one or two enlarged and framed, they will be a treasure as you move on in life.

Your son is so precious, I am so glad that he is home and healthy. Keep us posted on how he grows, it's nice to see kid photos as well as the dogs...


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Barkr said:


> So sorry about Kona, those beautiful eyes. It sounds like you went above and beyond for her, in that way she was a lucky girl. You have a wonderful little family, I wish you all the best. Time will heal.


Thanks  I'd like to think we went above and beyond for her. I questioned it when I started adding up the receipts a few times but it was worth it. I always got a chuckle when we went to see the specialist for checkups and her file had 4 dvd's and was about an inch thick full of paper work.




Ljilly28 said:


> The minute I started looking at the pictures, tears rolled down my face. What a gorgeous dog- cutest baby face. So sorry.


Thanks. Yea she could melt your heart with those eyes.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

nolefan said:


> It sounds like you and your wife gave Kona a wonderful life and she couldn't possibly have been more loved... I'm so sorry for your loss and also that the timing of her decline was so tough. She will always be with you, you never really lose a dog like that. I hope it doesn't take you too long to get to the stage of your grief where you realize that there aren't many people in this world who have been blessed with a dog like Kona, you are truly lucky to have had that kind of love in your life.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos... to be honest I can't even pick a favorite... although I sure do love the side view mirror shot. If you haven't had a chance, be sure to have one or two enlarged and framed, they will be a treasure as you move on in life.
> 
> Your son is so precious, I am so glad that he is home and healthy. Keep us posted on how he grows, it's nice to see kid photos as well as the dogs...


I have a few pics of her framed around the house. If you can't tell I love photography and have a couple pics enlarged. Will have to post pics of them when I get back home Friday.


Son is doing amazing. He is almost to double digits on his weight and will be off the apnea monitor hopefully next week if all goes well. Will be nice to go wireless. I am sure everyone here could imagine a 2 year old golden with their energy and trying to keep her from being tangled in his cords. This was one of the main reasons we didn't bring both dogs home right away, didn't even want to risk them catching his leads going to his chest and ripping them off. 



Will post some more pictures.. I have to many great ones not to share.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually forgot to share videos. So here we go to start.






Everyone loves a bath!





Before bailey.. 3 dogs all relaxed.....


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Meeting bailey for first time





Puppy dreams are the best








Stars aligned and all 4 dogs sleeping soundly


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

With niece and nephew 





3 pups playing. Sadly kona was always the odd pup out since golden and scooby are both alpha a holes to her LOL


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Kona was beautiful. 
Your son is adorable and I love how the dogs act with him.
RIP sweet Kona.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ak*

Ak

My heart is breaking for you and Kona-what a beautiful girl!
How old was she?
I bet Bailey, your Golden, misses her very much.
You did the kindest thing for Kona.
Congratulations on your Son.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kona is so beautiful. My son's chocolate lab lived with me while he was in college and she is the smartest dog! She is 9 1/2 now and slowing down with joint problems. I loved all the pictures and videos. Kona definitely had a wonderful life. How old was she?


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Kona was little over 3 when put down


----------



## dh1964 (Sep 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, I hope missing little girl gets easier soon.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

One more Angel was called Home...
It's always so sad to hear that!
I am very sorry for your loss of a beautiful Kona... What a beautiful eyes ... beautiful Soul...RIP sweet girl <3
Love & Light to all of you <3


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I am welling with tears for you. What an enormous loss. Kidney disease sucks big time. 
Those photos are priceless and show the strong love you have for her. Kona was so young. She looks like a real beauty outside and in. What a precious and very special companion to have known and what a great guardian angel for your son to have. 
Sending you waves of love, light and strength with hugs to Bailey. 
Best wishes for your healing journey.


----------

